# Mark Crossfield - Is he all that?



## Fader (Jan 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd garner opinion really, only because I've seen his name on these boards almost daily without ever actually watching anything he's reviewed or taught on YouTube. 

Today I took the plunge to see what he's all about after he came up on another thread. 

So I'll go first, seems to me he gets a bit of a love in, in so much that some hang off his every word or review. I've only really seen one person mention his name negatively. I saw 7 or 8 videos of his of which only 3 were instructional so I'd say based on what I watched:

His teaching isn't for me as I am a convert to rotary swing but I can see how some will benefit from his advice but really isn't much different if at all different from what's in most monthly publications in print form. 

Reviews: I'm not really sold on them, his review of the 3bays was not to bad and he did recommend it when he compared stats to trackman. However his club reviews really weren't for me from what I saw he's not a big TM fan but other than that he doesn't seem to favour any specific brand. I'm just not really convinced in the way he puts his views over or in the testing really. 

So for me I'm going to give his videos a miss from now on but I can see why some like him but he's not for me. 

Now this is where I run and hide ready to be shot down for being negative. But over to you all for your say


----------



## Ian_S (Jan 21, 2013)

HOW DARE YOU NOT LIKE HIM? HE IS GOD!!!!!

Ahem... I mean, that's fair enough. Everyone's entitled to their opinion. I find him quite interesting because he tends to try to get you thinking about your game rather than giving a one-size-fits-all tip.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2013)

I really like his videos but would always listen to my pros advice over his videos which can be easily misunderstood without 121 hands on instruction.

But a massive thumbs up from me &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

I enjoy watching his video's which I'm subscribed to!

I don't rush out and buy anything off the back of them but I do find him and his opinions interesting.

Thumbs up for me


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2013)

I think for a teaching Pro on a range in Exeter he has marketed himself well.    No one is going to please everyone, he has a view and opinions that we can take or leave, I like much of what he says.   He has created some apps where people can send in videos of their swings and he will give advice.  Not sure if  what the cost of this advice is though.

If I lived i the area I would call in and have a chat with him and see what he offers.


----------



## socky (Jan 21, 2013)

Thumbs up from me, he seems to suggest that...

a) different brands of clubs are all pretty good and produce good clubs, its just really down to which brands values you identify with.

b) custom shafts make very little difference

c) its not really the equipment it's how you swing it


I like that way of thinking.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Jan 21, 2013)

Fader said:



			So for me I'm going to give his videos a miss from now on but I can see why some like him but he's not for me.
		
Click to expand...

Hes not for you that's fair enough 

For me i do like his reviews, hes not over complicated and just tells it as it is
I just feel he tries to keep it a level where all golfers can understand, High and low handicaps

If your looking for something really detailed its not for you but, i think he does OK with the reviews , and lessons


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Hes not for you that's fair enough 

For me i do like his reviews, hes not over complicated and just tells it as it is
I just feel he tries to keep it a level where all golfers can understand, High and low handicaps

If your looking for something really detailed its not for you but, i think he does OK with the reviews , and lessons
		
Click to expand...


I agree!

I think that he is honestly giving an opinion and doesn't force that on anyone. His coaching tips are pretty standard fare and he puts them over really well. He has a better personality than most on utube and after watching a clip it's up to the viewer whether they accept what he says.

I am definitely a Crossfield watcher!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

Fader said:



			Reviews: I'm not really sold on them, his review of the 3bays was not to bad and he did recommend it when he compared stats to trackman. However his club reviews really weren't for me from what I saw he's not a big TM fan but other than that he doesn't seem to favour any specific brand. I'm just not really convinced in the way he puts his views over or in the testing really.
		
Click to expand...

In the past he has been very positive about TM equipment, I think it's more the marketing claims that he is trying to expose/investigate. And (coming across as) not favouring any brand is another good thing.

I agree with Socket, he's done a great job of marketing himself and carving out a niche.  And it's another source of information for us punters.  Magazines, understandably, very rarely question companies marketing claims and every review is very positive.  So for me another perspective on things from someone who looks like he know what he is talking about can't hurt.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 22, 2013)

He's the only one thats doing it with consistency and across a wide variety of products. Heâ€™s clearly cut his own path and Iâ€™m surprised others are not trying to compete. Put at set of clubs into u tube and heâ€™ll probably have reviewed it.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 22, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			He's the only one thats doing it with consistency and across a wide variety of products. Heâ€™s clearly cut his own path and Iâ€™m surprised other are not trying to compete. Put at set of clubs into u tube and heâ€™ll probably have reviewed it.
		
Click to expand...


Consistency. Ah yes, doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time. 

It is hilarious to read that people believe Crossfield is fighting a valiant battle attacking dodgy marketing. 

Crossfield is practising dodgy marketing of one product - himself.


----------



## mattdeeks (Jan 22, 2013)

For me, I like the way he comes across, haven't seen anyone else on YouTube do the same and I find the videos a good watch.

He must be doing something right with the amount of people that keep watching his videos.


----------



## JPH (Jan 22, 2013)

I quite like him , something to watch 

Yeah he's marketing himself , so what ,that's what successful people do my friend 

You seem to have a real personal aversion to the guy Ethan 

Don't watchy if you don't a likely


----------



## Twire (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a fitting from him back in December and he pointed to something in my swing that's made so much difference, so he's a thumbs up from me.


Also got a good sense of humour. Watch his alternative Nike video....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSN30cyOV18


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Consistency. Ah yes, doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time.
		
Click to expand...

I still do not understand what, other than the fact he is not performing these tests to the standards that you would test a new cure for cancer in a laboratory, he is doing so wrong when he is testing clubs?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 22, 2013)

JPH said:



			I quite like him , something to watch 

Yeah he's marketing himself , so what ,that's what successful people do my friend 

You seem to have a real personal aversion to the guy Ethan 

Don't watchy if you don't a likely
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a personal aversion to him, and I even paid for his iPhone app, but then I started to spot what he was up to. So I no longer watch, except when one is highlighted here, but I do think it is important to point out when people are being misled. 

If you don't see the irony as someone marketing themselves as an anti-marketing advocate, then that is fine.


----------



## JPH (Jan 22, 2013)

Twire said:



			I had a fitting from him back in December and he pointed to something in my swing that's made so much difference, so he's a thumbs up from me.


Also got a good sense of humour. Watch his alternative Nike video....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSN30cyOV18

Click to expand...

Ha ha , excellent stuff 

Worse acting than Rory though and that's saying something


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

I've never really _watched_ his video's per say.

Sure, I've seen the ones that pop up on here (JPX 825 review springs to mind), but , for some reason I cannot warm to the man.

Everytime I see a video review of his (not seen any instructional video) there always seems to be a hidden agenda. Maybe it's just how I preceive him, but that's how he comes across to me.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like his vids and watching him reminds me of wakaday with Timmy Mallett (swap golf club for large inflatable hammer and its deffo his long lost son  )


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2013)

I just wish he'd stop saying "Let's get stuck in" before every review.........

Think of something else to say Man!

He gives his view on clubs, in a similar way that all reviews do. I can't say that I take that much notice because I know I'm going to get different results than him anyway..


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 22, 2013)

I think he's ok but don't watch much of his stuff - usually only when posted on a thread here. It kind of amuses me though when folk say how brilliant hw is and how useless their pro was in comparison, when they've never actually had a lesson from the guy and had him look at their personalised, idiosyncratic swing and try fixing it!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 22, 2013)

I like his videos but I do take his opinions with a pinch of salt. Which is the same as anything that I find on the internet.


----------



## steveh (Jan 22, 2013)

I like to watch him. Not necessarily because I agree with everything he says but because he gives another viewpoint to consider.  I've picked up a couple of useful tips from him that have helped my game so that's why I downloaded his app rather than just watch on You Tube.  And I do like the fun stuff like the spoof Nike ad.

So I like what he's doing and will continue to watch


----------



## JPH (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			I don't have a personal aversion to him, and I even paid for his iPhone app, but then I started to spot what he was up to. So I no longer watch, except when one is highlighted here, but I do think it is important to point out when people are being misled. 

If you don't see the irony as someone marketing themselves as an anti-marketing advocate, then that is fine.
		
Click to expand...

I watch his teaching videos more than his reviews  , I shall view any reviews with a more critical eye in the future , I didnt realise he was coming from an anti-marketing standpoint . I guess I haven't watched many club reviews and am more interesting in his teaching videos


----------



## JPH (Jan 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I like his vids and watching him reminds me of wakaday with Timmy Mallett (swap golf club for large inflatable hammer and its deffo his long lost son  )
		
Click to expand...

Your not wrong , i can't look at him now without seeing mallets mallet , arghhhhh

That's him done now


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

JPH said:



			I watch his teaching videos more than his reviews  , I shall view any reviews with a more critical eye in the future , I didnt realise he was coming from an anti-marketing standpoint . I guess I haven't watched many club reviews and am more interesting in his teaching videos
		
Click to expand...

From what I have seen he is not coming from an anti-marketing standpoint. His videos are hardly No Logo by Naomi Klein are they.  

He's just saying to treat claims from manufacturers with a pinch of salt.  Which is exactly what just about everyone on here states and agrees with when there is a thread about TM.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 22, 2013)

I have seen a few of his equipment reviews and find them engaging, he doesn't seem brand orientated and seems to give each club a fair go.  You have to row your own boat with this type of thing, for me it's a thumbs up.


----------



## JPH (Jan 22, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			From what I have seen he is not coming from an anti-marketing standpoint. His videos are hardly No Logo by Naomi Klein are they.  

He's just saying to treat claims from manufacturers with a pinch of salt.  Which is exactly what just about everyone on here states and agrees with when there is a thread about TM.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant book


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2013)

I like him. He is no nonsense and simple in the approach. It isn't too technical and the reviews are usually done without too much bias. It gives you another angle if you are looking at certain pieces of kit and there is usually an old video with a fix if you are looking for something to cure a problem.

I'm more of a rotating swinger (one plane) so some of the stuff he does I don't use but there is still some good stuff. Its like all these coaches on you tube though. You can take or leave a lot of what they say and there really isn't any substitute for seeing a good teaching pro local to you to get real help


----------



## timchump (Jan 22, 2013)

i like him, subscriped to both channels.

there isn't many other pro's out their producing the amount of equipment reviews he does and free coaching tips. 

if you like him or not i don't think you can knock him for doing what he does, i wish more pro's put stuff out there 

i'm sure for him it beats sitting around the driving range/pro shop on a quiet day twiddling his thumbs

the only negative i have is i can quite often predict what he is going to say before he says it, i've watched so many videos

if he's reviewing a players club "i feel what i put in i get out"  "its a true launch" etc

and he pretty much likes every club even taylor made (just not their BS PR), i don't think i have ever seen him say a club is poor?


----------



## Hooper (Jan 22, 2013)

I would rather watch MC than this sort of stuff. I would like one of those pros to admit they would say anything as long as they are getting paid. It's cringe worthy. Lucas Glover have you no shame man?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cEPPmNXABeM

This is not an anti Nike post as they all do it.


----------



## bangaio (Jan 22, 2013)

His reviews always seem to go: They're not that bad, I hit them well, they're pretty good etc. He does have some good tips but I think that is all they really are. Try them, if they work brilliant. If not move on.  The only one that got me was his razr fit review where despite saying it flew really well he dismissed this as he was hitting it well and he had a pop for the driver being adjustable when everyone else already was so it was old news.  Other than that it's harmless youtube viewing and is great when it is a blanket of white outside!


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 22, 2013)

Fine for many on here but personally I can't see why.

Video teaching is IMO very dangerous as the person offering the instruction has never seen the player in action. Obviously different when there has been a one 2 one session originally, thus providing a template.

As for his club reviews they all seem to be very much of a muchness and not very enlightening. Personally I would much rather try the clubs for myself.

Still he has done an excellent job of marketing himself so good luck to him.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 22, 2013)

I just like the fact that if I want to see a review of a any club, I know where I can find one in a format I am familiar with. You get a good look at the clubs, how they sound and a bit of feedback. It's much easier for me to find them from him on there, than go through the 100's of videos of young kids reviewing clubs in their bedrooms.

As a side note, I think what his doing business-wise is pretty admirable. Being a PGA pro who mainly teaches / sells stuff seems to have a relatively low salary ceiling when considering other fields with that much expertise and knowledge. Anything you can do to earn a few more pennies, fair play. Especially if people are enjoying it.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Jan 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			...reminds me of wakaday with Timmy Mallett (swap golf club for large inflatable hammer and its deffo his long lost son  )
		
Click to expand...












Thanks G1BB0 - now I'll never be able to watch Mark Crossfield with laughing! :rofl:

Mark is like any other Pro - you either like their style of teaching and if 1-to-1 get on with them as a person, or you don't.  Some of the videos have helped me to understand what I should be trying to do in my swing, and some have caused other problems to surface which would need a 1-to-1 Pro session to address.

Generally I like what he's doing.  He's marketing himself as a Golf Pro for the masses - offering free advice online and responding to posted questions and videos from members of the following public.  It's a lot of work, which will have to plateau at some point when he runs out of material to cover, but by then he'll probably have a UK tour training groups on the back of his online media fame.

Fair play to the man.


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2013)

I view him as a pro that's giving a bit back to the golf world, using the on-line medium. Whether he is marketing, anti-marketing, pseudo-marketing, subliminal marketing or what, has no relevance to me; I'm interested in watching his vids to see his thoughts on new clubs. I pay less attention to his swing fix videos though as it is of less importance to me. His style is informal and appealing to the layman, and thats why he is successful. There's a market for this and he's filling it.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like him.  He seems a decent chap, and I like his jokey videos.
I think you have to take every review, from every source, with a pinch of salt.  He does seem to give most clubs a good go.
I think it is interesting to see what someone who has access to all equipment and unlimited use of a trackman has in his bag, e.g. Nike VR Pro Ltd driver knocked the Titleist 910 out of his bag.  Given the rep Nike get on many forums I find stuff like that interesting.  Most clubs get a pretty good review but I think that just reflects that most companies are putting out good equipment these days.  There just aren't many bad clubs.
I wish he could use decent balls on that range as it would give more value to the trackman stuff.
Ultimately he isn't the second-coming of Jack, but I like what he does and all the entertainment and information I've gotten from his videos have cost me the sum total of bugger all.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooper said:



			I would rather watch MC than this sort of stuff. I would like one of those pros to admit they would say anything as long as they are getting paid. It's cringe worthy. Lucas Glover have you no shame man?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cEPPmNXABeM

This is not an anti Nike post as they all do it.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe Simon Dyson is trying to convince us that he struggled to get the ball airborne with his 4&5 iron before using the Pro combo.:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2013)

I like what MC does, quick simple no nonsense reviews and swing advice, I'm a big fan of keeping it simple if possible. He's started golf course video reviews now as well (first was on a frosty course unfortunately) but great idea and I see GC's putting it on their website if favourable.

I've tweeted MC about the thread as hopefully he might post a comment or two in reply.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 22, 2013)

WideEyedFox said:













Thanks G1BB0 - now I'll never be able to watch Mark Crossfield with laughing! :rofl:

Mark is like any other Pro - you either like their style of teaching and if 1-to-1 get on with them as a person, or you don't.  Some of the videos have helped me to understand what I should be trying to do in my swing, and some have caused other problems to surface which would need a 1-to-1 Pro session to address.

Generally I like what he's doing.  He's marketing himself as a Golf Pro for the masses - offering free advice online and responding to posted questions and videos from members of the following public.  It's a lot of work, which will have to plateau at some point when he runs out of material to cover, but by then he'll probably have a UK tour training groups on the back of his online media fame.

Fair play to the man.
		
Click to expand...

Not forgetting Chris Evans


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the fact that there is someone who is actually reviewing clubs as that aspect seems to have disappeared from magazines (GM especiall). I know that there is no substitute for trying them yourselves but there are no comparative tests, no opinions just articles which only really express the virtues of a club. As GM state, they do not include bad gear in the magazine but that is no reason to ditch the comparison of good gear and also gives a tacit statement that if a new club is not in GM then it is not considered good gear. 

There is a real gap in the market for someone who actually casts a critical eye over new golf equipment and Mark Crossfield is at least trying to fill that gap.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

GB72 said:



			I like the fact that there is someone who is actually reviewing clubs as that aspect seems to have disappeared from magazines (GM especiall). I know that there is no substitute for trying them yourselves but there are no comparative tests, no opinions just articles which only really express the virtues of a club. As GM state, they do not include bad gear in the magazine but that is no reason to ditch the comparison of good gear and also gives a tacit statement that if a new club is not in GM then it is not considered good gear. 

There is a real gap in the market for someone who actually casts a critical eye over new golf equipment and Mark Crossfield is at least trying to fill that gap.
		
Click to expand...

Great post and totally agree.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Consistency. Ah yes, doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time. 

It is hilarious to read that people believe Crossfield is fighting a valiant battle attacking dodgy marketing. 

Crossfield is practising dodgy marketing of one product - himself.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong in your view doesn't mean its wrong. A world exists outside the copy and paste master.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 22, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Wrong in your view doesn't mean its wrong. A world exists outside the copy and paste master.
		
Click to expand...

Would you care to elaborate on your cryptic comment?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I like what MC does, quick simple no nonsense reviews and swing advice, I'm a big fan of keeping it simple if possible. He's started golf course video reviews now as well (first was on a frosty course unfortunately) but great idea and I see GC's putting it on their website if favourable.

I've tweeted MC about the thread as hopefully he might post a comment or two in reply. 

Click to expand...

MC has now viewed the thread and posted a Tweet about it- the power of Twitter and the T'interweb:whoo:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 22, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I've tweeted MC about the thread as hopefully he might post a comment or two in reply. 

Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			I like the fact that there is someone who is actually reviewing clubs as that aspect seems to have disappeared from magazines (GM especiall). 
There is a real gap in the market for someone who actually casts a critical eye over new golf equipment and Mark Crossfield is at least trying to fill that gap.
		
Click to expand...

He's not realy gona come on Greg , darths just messing 



DarthVega said:



			MC has now viewed the thread and posted a Tweet about it- the power of Twitter and the T'interweb:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

OOOPS ha ha ... DOH .

Not on twitter Darth what did he say ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

Tweet from MC.

@GolfMonthly the forum is buzzing today I see http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?50246-Mark-Crossfield-Is-he-all-that â€¦


----------



## User20205 (Jan 22, 2013)

I liked Mark when he custom fit me about 4 years ago, anything he does however has to be referenced by the fact he operates out of a Mizuno regional custom fitting centre. 

He does have an agenda, flogging his app, nothing wrong with that in itself. 

He is however a mine of information, I enjoy his comparison vids, and whilst wouldn't buy based solely on his recommendation, I would/do take his opinion on board. 

He does seem do have a downer on TM post Rocketballs launch. He's in good company !!! Their marketing department has very little respect for the intelligence of their customer base


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Tweet from MC.

@GolfMonthly the forum is buzzing today I see http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?50246-Mark-Crossfield-Is-he-all-that â€¦
		
Click to expand...

If you are reading this Mark, I think you are sweetly pretty, just what a real man should be. I mean, speaking as a Feminist myself I can safely say this; that Mark Crossfield is a wonderful man, and I want to protect him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooh the Timmy Mallett reference is gonna hurt!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 22, 2013)

therod said:



			he operates out of a Mizuno regional custom fitting centre. 

o
		
Click to expand...

Now im jelous & envious of him ha


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Jan 22, 2013)

Over the last week or so I have done nothing but watch Mark's videos and it's certainly given me something to think about when I'm out on the course or at the range.     There's nobody else out there as far as I'm aware that offers as many free tips and reviews as he does.   He can't be knocked for that.   

For that Mark, I thank you     Had you been a bit closer to where I live I would have certainly booked some lessons with you.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

Mark Crossfields AskGolfGuru.com you tube channel  27,473 subscribers   14,054,324 video views 
Today's Golfer you tube channel                                1,862 subscribers     2,162,549 video views 
Golf Monthly you tube channel                                   4,171 subscribers    3,686,200 video views 
Golf Digest you tube channel                                      2,915 subscribers    2,232,101 video views 
Golfing World you tube channel                                   9,875 subscribers    8,055,924 video views 

I'd say he's doing something right in the digital age we are in.  If I were any of the mags I'd look to do some kind of tie up with him as soon as possible, at the very least to increase their on line presence.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Consistency. Ah yes, doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time. 

It is hilarious to read that people believe Crossfield is fighting a valiant battle attacking dodgy marketing. 

Crossfield is practising dodgy marketing of one product - himself.
		
Click to expand...

Are you referring to the instructional videos or reviews?

Never watched the instructional stuff but not sure how hitting some balls and giving an opinion can be "wrong"?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mark Crossfields AskGolfGuru.com you tube channel  27,473 subscribers   14,054,324 video views 


I'd say he's doing something right in the digital age we are in.  If I were any of the mags I'd look to do some kind of tie up with him as soon as possible, at the very least to increase their on line presence.
		
Click to expand...


Not necessarily cos I reckon I make up 99% of those viewings!

I don't get it, he makes loads of top notch quality videos with his own views on clubs etc, various free hints tips and lessons. He never says that the views expressed are anything other than his own, everyone who watches a clip has a brain and can turn the clip off if they dont like him and still he has detractors ! I have rarely met a golf pro who isn't good at promoting himself !

I wouldn't buy a club or anything just because Mark says its good but I would certainly check out his review before hand.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 22, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Are you referring to the instructional videos or reviews?

Never watched the instructional stuff but not sure how hitting some balls and giving an opinion can be "wrong"?
		
Click to expand...

"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

This was a reference to the point made by one of his followers that he does things with consistency. My point which seems to have evaded most people, is that consistency is only a good thing if you perform the correct experiment/test in the first place. In technical language consistency is better called repeatability, but this is no good if the validity, i.e the meaningfulness of the test is lacking or unproven. In this case, he claimed to be hitting the shots with the same swing (how do we know that - the fact they produce the same swing speed is not enough) and he did so with crappy range balls on a freezing night. The results of that test are so flawed as to be utterly worthless.  

And I say that as someone who has been a Mizuno fan longer than Crossfield, not a TM fan at all, and has no notion of ever playing the Rocketballz irons. But a flawed experiment is a flawed experiment. 

Crossfield is also a Mizuno fitter, and lo and behold he is subtly plugging the Mizzy, yet according to many here HE is the objective non-biased one!

This concludes my participation in this thread!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

 But a flawed experiment is a flawed experiment.
		
Click to expand...

I am beginning to bore myself now, but I will go on. How are you supposed to conduct a proper test between golf clubs then?  Have any of the mags ever done it properly?  What do you want to see happening for the test/experiment to be a valid comparison of golf clubs?


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 22, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Not necessarily cos I reckon I make up 99% of those viewings!

I don't get it, he makes loads of top notch quality videos with his own views on clubs etc, various free hints tips and lessons. He never says that the views expressed are anything other than his own, everyone who watches a clip has a brain and can turn the clip off if they dont like him and still he has detractors ! I have rarely met a golf pro who isn't good at promoting himself !

I wouldn't buy a club or anything just because Mark says its good but I would certainly check out his review before hand.
		
Click to expand...


And the above forum frolickers is about right.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

!
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall any video that claims to be a scientific test, true that some are with the use of Trackman but we see the balls, the conditions, the swing and, for me I'm happy to listen to what he says despite the variables. I don't see any difference with his views and those of my club pro or low handicap mates and I have compared clubs that I might buy with the same lack of science.

The day that I see one of his videos where he claims a test to be "scientific" then I will accept your point Ethan


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 22, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am beginning to bore myself now, but I will go on. How are you supposed to conduct a proper test between golf clubs then?  Have any of the mags ever done it properly?  What do you want to see happening for the test/experiment to be a valid comparison of golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Surely the answer is to conduct the comparison yourself. At least you will then know if the execution of the shots was similar in each case.

You will also know whether the clubs (and specs) being tested are suited to you.

I have nothing against Mark Crossfield but I fail to see what benefit there is to me, a happy hacker, from results achieved by a pro'; be he a teaching or tour pro'.

Any man involved in the sale or promotion of one brand or another is likely to find it impossible to remain objective.

Personally I find his reviews a little like the analysts on Match of the Day i.e. they state the bleeding obvious!!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 22, 2013)

Well it doesn't matter what we think, he's earning a very good wage doing a job we would love to do and I say fair play to him &#128077;


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 22, 2013)

I really like his videos, I watch the instruction ones mostly as I'm not really in the market yet for new clubs. On saying that when I was looking at hybrids at Xmas I did watch the RBZ review. I like his approach and can understand mostly the point he is getting across. I paid for the iPhone app as a little cost for everything in one place. I think he has already started branching out as there are only so many stop slicing, over the top videos you can do. The comedy videos are becoming more regular, he is also doing a day out at the players club in Bristol. Tuition in the morning and a round of golf etc.

If you like him great lots of free advice and you can send him your swing vid and get free tips etc. 

If you don't you don't watch him. Everyone has an opinion and will like one way of instruction instead of another. 

That said nothing really beats seeing a pro in the flesh, if I was in his part of the country I'd pay him a visit.


----------



## JPH (Jan 22, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Not forgetting Chris Evans
		
Click to expand...

Lovechild. Of Chris Evans and timmy mallet


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Consistency. Ah yes, doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time. 

It is hilarious to read that people believe Crossfield is fighting a valiant battle attacking dodgy marketing. 

Crossfield is practising dodgy marketing of one product - himself.
		
Click to expand...

Strange view Ethan, looks like you a hater of him as much as you think he is of TM 





Ethan said:



			"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

This was a reference to the point made by one of his followers that he does things with consistency. My point which seems to have evaded most people, is that consistency is only a good thing if you perform the correct experiment/test in the first place. In technical language consistency is better called repeatability, but this is no good if the validity, i.e the meaningfulness of the test is lacking or unproven. In this case, he claimed to be hitting the shots with the same swing (how do we know that - the fact they produce the same swing speed is not enough) and he did so with crappy range balls on a freezing night. The results of that test are so flawed as to be utterly worthless.  

And I say that as someone who has been a Mizuno fan longer than Crossfield, not a TM fan at all, and has no notion of ever playing the Rocketballz irons. But a flawed experiment is a flawed experiment. 

Crossfield is also a Mizuno fitter, and lo and behold he is subtly plugging the Mizzy, yet according to many here HE is the objective non-biased one!

This concludes my participation in this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why the conspiracy theory, he isnt trying to coerce you into buying his recommendations from his shop, why do you analyze to such a sceintific level. I think he is just using a space that no one else occupies and so far I cant think of anyone who does a better job??

Maybe you can post some other pros who are similar yet more 'righteous' that we can watch?



chrisd said:



			Not necessarily cos I reckon I make up 99% of those viewings!

I don't get it, he makes loads of top notch quality videos with his own views on clubs etc, various free hints tips and lessons. He never says that the views expressed are anything other than his own, everyone who watches a clip has a brain and can turn the clip off if they dont like him and still he has detractors ! I have rarely met a golf pro who isn't good at promoting himself !

I wouldn't buy a club or anything just because Mark says its good but I would certainly check out his review before hand.
		
Click to expand...

What you said Chris, I always thought you had good, well based, sound opinions :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure he has ever professed to the tests being "scientific" apart form the use of Trackman on occasions. He says in most videos that the balls are rubbish and not a true comparison. In my opinion it is an honest review, or an online clinic in the same way as thousands of other pros put out into the ether. He has worked hard to build a following and market himself to make a few quid and fair play to him.

Not a total love in. I wanted to go to his day at the Players in Bristol but baulked at the price. That aside I like the guy and what he's trying to do. I agree that a mag (GM?) could do worse than tie him in for reviews etc.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if he views the forum add he's videos seem to tie in with threads as they surface here, but that could just be circumstantial


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2013)

Scottjd1 said:



			What you said Chris, I always thought you had good, well based, sound opinions :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You've been drinking again Scott, haven't you?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

This was a reference to the point made by one of his followers that he does things with consistency. My point which seems to have evaded most people, is that consistency is only a good thing if you perform the correct experiment/test in the first place. In technical language consistency is better called repeatability, but this is no good if the validity, i.e the meaningfulness of the test is lacking or unproven. In this case, he claimed to be hitting the shots with the same swing (how do we know that - the fact they produce the same swing speed is not enough) and he did so with crappy range balls on a freezing night. The results of that test are so flawed as to be utterly worthless.  

And I say that as someone who has been a Mizuno fan longer than Crossfield, not a TM fan at all, and has no notion of ever playing the Rocketballz irons. But a flawed experiment is a flawed experiment. 

Crossfield is also a Mizuno fitter, and lo and behold he is subtly plugging the Mizzy, yet according to many here HE is the objective non-biased one!

This concludes my participation in this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Therefore your Titleist fitting was flawed.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 22, 2013)

He gets the thumbs up from me.

When I started to play golf I watched many video's on YouTube. Marks were the 1st I came across that we're easy to understand, laymans terms if you want. Stuck with him ever since.


----------



## Captain_Black (Jan 23, 2013)

I think he is superb.
Golf is a extremely hard game to learn & I think it is great that people like Mark who take the time & trouble to put together a interesting, well thought out lesson, video it & upload it should be applauded for their efforts.

We can't all afford lessons with a Pro, his videos have been a massive help to me, if he creates a following for himself & earns a few quid out of it, then fair play to him, we all have to earn a living.


----------



## timchump (Jan 23, 2013)

Ethan said:



			"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

This was a reference to the point made by one of his followers that he does things with consistency. My point which seems to have evaded most people, is that consistency is only a good thing if you perform the correct experiment/test in the first place. In technical language consistency is better called repeatability, but this is no good if the validity, i.e the meaningfulness of the test is lacking or unproven. In this case, he claimed to be hitting the shots with the same swing (how do we know that - the fact they produce the same swing speed is not enough) and he did so with crappy range balls on a freezing night. The results of that test are so flawed as to be utterly worthless.  

And I say that as someone who has been a Mizuno fan longer than Crossfield, not a TM fan at all, and has no notion of ever playing the Rocketballz irons. But a flawed experiment is a flawed experiment. 

Crossfield is also a Mizuno fitter, and lo and behold he is subtly plugging the Mizzy, yet according to many here HE is the objective non-biased one!

This concludes my participation in this thread!
		
Click to expand...

i think he is non biased he does sell rocketbladez in his shop ......?

http://www.4golfonline.com/irons/taylormade-irons/taylormade-rocketbladez-irons.html

also i think some people are confused he is not anti taylormade just anti taylormade marketing hype

a couple of pro taylormade reviews he has done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7NlJTq3muA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J01cDN6FPgk


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2013)

Captain_Black said:



			I think he is superb.
We can't all afford lessons with a Pro, his videos have been a massive help to me,
		
Click to expand...

Great point.  Yes the best way to improve is get lessons from a pro who can analyse your personal swing.  And the best way to test clubs is to hit them all yourself.  But back in planet real world this is difficult to do both financially and time wise for a lot of people.  So easy to follow videos can be a great help.


----------



## Mozza73 (Jan 23, 2013)

As someone returning to the game on a very tight budget, people like Mark on youtube are a godsend. I do agree that there is no subsitute for a lesson where a pro can find fixes for YOUR swing, not some anonymous individual, but there are many tips and techniques that Mark covers that have been a help to me, I particularly like his short game stuff.

Big thumbs up for me here - nice work Mark !


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			So easy to follow videos can be a great help.
		
Click to expand...

Not for or against MC as i dont know anything bout they guy cept what i read on here , only video i watched was the take off of the nike ad .. 
Can i just ask tho , im sure there are hundreds of "easy to follow" videos on the internet & im sure some are brilliant & some are total rubbish , how does some one starting out in golf differentiate [sp] between them ..?

I admit i dont watch any instruction videos & i know nothing about the technical side of golf , but surely if your a golfer & have a problem you know you want solved & you WANT to get better  it would be better to pass up on one green fee or couple of comp fees & get a lesson to sort it ? 

What i will say tho of any pro that gives up free time to give free tips or advice or their opinion on equipment is fair play to them , because for the few that are willing to give up time there are thousands that wont .. 

I can watch MC video reviews & tips but because of geography i will never be in a position to purchase lessons or equipment from him so therefore i find him unselfish of his time & knowledge & whether you want to follow it or not it needs to be applauded


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Can i just ask tho , im sure there are hundreds of "easy to follow" videos on the internet & im sure some are brilliant & some are total rubbish , how does some one starting out in golf differentiate [sp] between them ..?

I admit i dont watch any instruction videos & i know nothing about the technical side of golf , but surely if your a golfer & have a problem you know you want solved & you WANT to get better  it would be better to pass up on one green fee or couple of comp fees & get a lesson to sort it ?
		
Click to expand...

Well usually the cream rises to the top.  So look on You Tube who has a lot of visits to their pages.  Or go on a friendly golf forum and ask some of the more knowledgeable members . Or even try this forum (be dum tish).

And yes getting a lesson to sort things is good and will always have its place. But it's 2013, the way people learn anything has changed, and in the modern world of t'internet and people expecting information at the touch of a button there is a definite need for what he does.  Especially for young people who, unlike most of us dinosaurs on here, have grown up with this way of learning.


----------



## MGL (Jan 23, 2013)

Ethan said:



			"doing something wrong is OK so long as you do it wrong the same way every time."

This was a reference to the point made by one of his followers that he does things with consistency. My point which seems to have evaded most people, is that consistency is only a good thing if you perform the correct experiment/test in the first place. In technical language consistency is better called repeatability, but this is no good if the validity, i.e the meaningfulness of the test is lacking or unproven. In this case, he claimed to be hitting the shots with the same swing (how do we know that - the fact they produce the same swing speed is not enough) and he did so with crappy range balls on a freezing night. The results of that test are so flawed as to be utterly worthless.  

And I say that as someone who has been a Mizuno fan longer than Crossfield, not a TM fan at all, and has no notion of ever playing the Rocketballz irons. But a flawed experiment is a flawed experiment. 

Crossfield is also a Mizuno fitter, and lo and behold he is subtly plugging the Mizzy, yet according to many here HE is the objective non-biased one!

This concludes my participation in this thread!
		
Click to expand...

I think you are going in waaaaaaaaay to deep on his stuff. Just take it for what it is - free advice, impartial or otherwise, flawed or otherwise.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Quite like him to be honest. I doubt that there is some subtle underlying conspiracy involved in his videos. He actually just tells us pretty much what we already know (Most Irons are decent, some feel better than others, TM Marketing is overly aggressive nonsense.) His instructional videos are a decent view for anyone struggling with a common fault.

He has rather cannily (or fortunately) built himself a decent reputation that he is now converting into a revenue stream, as every one of us here would do if we had the chance. There are plenty of others on Youtube if MC's style doesn't suit. Or, you could go and see a Pro if you have time/cash. You can make your own mind up...


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2013)

MGL said:



			I think you are going in waaaaaaaaay to deep on his stuff. Just take it for what it is - free advice, impartial or otherwise, flawed or otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Bingo   What he does isn't "wrong" just perhaps less controlled than experiments in the medical profession (the differences are justified!)

Re him being pro Mizuno, I was searching for reviews on the new Mizuno driver last night and watched his amongst others, was pretty much anything but pro-Mizuno.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 23, 2013)

Homer, 

How much was it out of interest? Saw his trailers saying more info to follow but never saw any. It's a bit too far for me anyway but it certainly got my interest.


----------



## Captain_Black (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes.
I saw a trailer advertising his golf day at the Players, but I can't find any details on it.
I live not far away from the Players GC & would be interested to know more details on this day.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2013)

Seriously, haven't you guys heard of google?  http://www.4golfonline.com/askgolfguru-golf-day-the-players-club-25th-april-2012.html


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 23, 2013)

I really like his videos. Find them interesting and informative. Tends to speak sense and always review the latest equipment and compares them....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2013)

Evesdad said:



			Homer, 

How much was it out of interest? Saw his trailers saying more info to follow but never saw any. It's a bit too far for me anyway but it certainly got my interest.
		
Click to expand...

Think it was about Â£179. With petrol on top and possibly an overnighter depending on start times it would be Â£200+ I asume as there is nothing on the site it is npw fully booked


----------



## Jensen (Jan 23, 2013)

As I said on another post, I like him. He's very enthusiastic and clear on his videos. I think it's far clearer watching and listening to instructions on a video compared to reading a magazine article which can easily be misinterpreted.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 24, 2013)

i dont like the jason dufner routine he does before he hits the ball after saying "lets give it a hit" 3 or 4 times before doing so otherwise i like his videos specially the nike pi$$ take


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2013)

See that Mark Crossfield has posted a video today discussing testing clubs. Can't help but think it's in response to the issues raised on here. Come on Mark, make yourself known here and as you would say "get stuck in"


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2013)

Irrespective of whether you like him or not, or agree with the merits of his particular coaching/testing methods, he provides a textbook example of how to reinvent a profession/business in the modern media environment. This is the sort of thing that all those sappy students wanting questionaire studies for their dissertations should be looking at.

Every few months we get a 'how will golf pros survive/are they relevant' thread. Here is a great example of one possible model to take forward.

He does so many things well :

Good quality, well edited videos
Consistent style and content 
New content appears at regular intervals 
Free basic content with optional revenue earning streams that are not overtly coercive (app/trips/lessons/fitting)
Integration of video content with online shop and 'bricks and mortar' shop

While all these may seem obvious, It takes quite a bit of effort to do all of them day after day. If he were to get lazy and drop the quality/regularity, I'm sure he would not be anywhere near as successful. As brand management goes, it might not be Nike or John Lewis, but it's pretty good.

I wonder if this is covered in the PGA training course. If it's not, it's the sort of thing that they might consider.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 24, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See that Mark Crossfield has posted a video today discussing testing clubs. Can't help but think it's in response to the issues raised on here. Come on Mark, make yourself known here and as you would say "get stuck in"
		
Click to expand...

I'm Mark Crossfield........


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm Mark Crossfield........
		
Click to expand...

Are you aware that you look a bit like Timmy Mallet of Wak-a-day children's tv fame?


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

No I'm mark crossfield .......


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good post pendodave.


----------



## PPE (Jan 24, 2013)

JPH said:



			No I'm mark crossfield .......
		
Click to expand...

I'm Mark Crossfield, and so's my wife!


----------



## richy (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm Spartacus......I mean Mark Crossfield


----------



## Onyx (Feb 12, 2013)

Jensen said:



			I like him. He's very enthusiastic and clear on his videos.
		
Click to expand...

so do I, regular output too, keeps the golfing brain active if nothing else, and I usually find something of use in a good proprtion of his videos.
Let's get stuck in!


----------



## Neddy (Feb 12, 2013)

Just started watching his videos and like them....he explains things in a language i understand, which can't be said of all the instructional vids i see on t'internet.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just watching a few videos of a certain white-headed brand and obviously Mr Crossfield has done a fair few reviews of them all. Just wanted to say how impressed I am with his ball-striking in his videos. I watched reviews from lots of different pro's and the amount of times they're saying 'ah, I misshit that one' or similar makes the videos seem really amateur-y. I know there's probably some clever video editing going on, but I'd say he hits it well 8 or 9 times out of 10 which is pretty impressive by anyone's standards. 

There's one particular video where another pro is testing the R1 vs RBZ II and he miss-hits 3 out of his 6 shots in the test. I know there's some merit in seeing how the club performs on off-centre hits but I also want to know what it feels / goes like when you actually hit it well - you never know, I might actually catch one out of the middle!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree Jimbob, funnily enough i have been watching similar vids!

I liked the test he did between the Rbladze and his "pimped up" JPX825, where he made the JPX the same spec as the RBZ.. i liked the fact he must have taken ages to make the test as fair as possible as he mentioned it took a while to find a set of 3 strikes for a decent average.

he must however do a lot of editing,(well someone does anyway) because his videos are always pretty slick, and as you mentioned, OK he is a pro, but he does strike the ball very well!


----------



## andrew_mac (Mar 11, 2013)

I sent him a video and the drills i got back were excellent and for free I think this is excellent for someone like me who is a beginner and just really getting started.  

The social network I'm suredelivers real financial return with lessons and fittings.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes he has really created a little niche for himself and fair play to him for doing so. Dont know how anyone can knock him when he is putting free tips and reviews up for everyone to look at. Have to say though 3 mis hits out of 6 for a Pro is very poor indeed as per jimbobs post. Mark himself has a very good swing and you can see it really holding up under pressure.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 11, 2013)

This was the video in question - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UrO2A7Qf8


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 11, 2013)

If people don't think he's all that and don't like him. Then the simple answer is dont watch him. Personally he is offering free advise so up to you if you take note. I do like his club reviews as I can't get to try Nike clubs in my area so reviews are handy.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Mar 11, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			This was the video in question - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UrO2A7Qf8

Click to expand...

Ah Rick Shields, I know Rick as he is based at Trafford golf centre not to far from me. I this video though he is trying to bash them as far as he can. He says at the start of the vid that technique goes out of the window, he is putting that bit extra into each hit to get more distance. If he swung at his normal pace with his own gear trust me he would not mis hit 3 from 6, I have seen him in action and mis hits are very rare indeed nothing like they are in this vid


----------



## Mozza73 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Marks but he isn't half devoting a lot of time to answering some pretty stupid questions at the moment.


----------



## User101 (Nov 18, 2017)

Holy thread revival batman !

As someone who has been away from the game since pre youtubers have came on the scene Mark is one of the main ones I watch. I find his vids and more his editing very entertaining, he holds my attention. Another thing I like about him is his honesty, he doesn't bother about sucking up to any particular company, well maybe Callaway now, but he gives what seems a very honest opinion on things, big thumbs up from me.


----------



## OneEyeRon (Nov 18, 2017)

I find him rather hit and miss. His club reviews are decent because his swing is very consistent and he has stepped away from ending each review with 'best to try it yourself' which is good. Maybe cutting loose the coach guy and I'd be more keen.

The other two are decent, shiels and finch, although the formers club reviews are wild with his crazy swing!


----------



## 7255carl (Nov 18, 2017)

in my opinion, Mark Crossfield is very good, he clearly has a massive in depth knowledge of the sport, and not just the mechanics but actually he is also very good at encouraging people to just get out there and play more. Just my 2p


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2017)

I used to watch them all bar crossfield

I say â€œallâ€ was finch. Shiels then me and my golf guys

However I got bored of them after 6 months and mark I find very entertaining now and I like how he basically says what the companies donâ€™t want you to hear.. that it is all about the pilot and not the equipment 

That Top 5 click bait review he did other day was brilliant. So true

All is basically the same now...


----------



## Dasit (Nov 18, 2017)

Crossfield is way ahead of the game imo


Some of the most popular golf youtube people, no names mentioned, are insanely boring and repetitive. Guess that works for a lot of people.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Crossfield is way ahead of the game imo


Some of the most popular golf youtube people, no names mentioned, are insanely boring and repetitive. Guess that works for a lot of people.
		
Click to expand...

Works the first couple times round but when it gets to 3/4 times round makes you not want to watch anymore

So much Iâ€™ve stopped watching them

â€œThese results are interestingâ€ if by interesting you mean boring as sin and the same as every other set of results from the last video

Yawn


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Works the first couple times round but when it gets to 3/4 times round makes you not want to watch anymore

So much Iâ€™ve stopped watching them

â€œThese results are interestingâ€ if by interesting you mean boring as sin and the same as every other set of results from the last video

Yawn
		
Click to expand...

I like Finch, i think he has a lot of varied and good content. 

I never really warmed t o Rick from the start tbh, far too many "i hit this so far" with favourable conditions......

Crossfield is good in short bursts. But can get a little boring to when clowning around constantly, i actually solo his one on one on the course work.

He does seem the most petty of them though, the other two seem genuinely grateful for their positions atm, he seems to like to dig at others for making the area a little more crowded.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2017)

I like Crossfield, he obviously knows his stuff his on course testing is good, Finch i used to like but getting bored of the I'm not well vlogs and Shiels I've a Â£1000 driver so what . i like Carter and Fryer as well as Mike Newton they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## OneEyeRon (Nov 18, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Shiels I've a Â£1000 driver so what .
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree Stevo. The click bait is ridiculous, the vids are tempting for me if I'm due to play the course and want a play through! Mind you I think the last few weeks have put me off for a long time on course vlogs. Sick of them now.


----------



## User101 (Nov 18, 2017)

What is this click bait vid you talk of ??


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2017)

OneEyeRon said:



			Completely agree Stevo. The click bait is ridiculous, the vids are tempting for me if I'm due to play the course and want a play through! Mind you I think the last few weeks have put me off for a long time on course vlogs. Sick of them now.
		
Click to expand...

Haha , i watch to much of them to be honest but beats day time telly when I'm on late shift


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 18, 2017)

If you want some common sense and a reality check. Itâ€™s crossfield for me. 

From an elite teaching professional, I was told heâ€™s a very intelligent and knowledgeable pro. Knows more about the swing than most.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2017)

I've taken to watching Jonathon Watts Trugolf, he teaches the same stuff as my pro and keeps it simple


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2017)

Crossfield is doing some good stuff at the moment and I like the fact that he does a lot of his testing on the course. His vlogs are always good fun too. Finch is still doing some great stuff, and mixes the content up. Gone of Shiels big time and he seems to try and hit everything as far as he can. His tests bear no resemblance to the ordinary golfer. Teeuplo is doing producing some more realistic reviews as a handicap golfer


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Crossfield is doing some good stuff at the moment and I like the fact that he does a lot of his testing on the course. His vlogs are always good fun too. Finch is still doing some great stuff, and mixes the content up. Gone of Shiels big time and he seems to try and hit everything as far as he can. His tests bear no resemblance to the ordinary golfer. Teeuplo is doing producing some more realistic reviews as a handicap golfer
		
Click to expand...

Andy at Teeuplo puts out some good stuff , enjoy watching him


----------



## User101 (Nov 18, 2017)

ye the guy at teeuplo is interesting for the average hacker like us, just a pity he doesn't have Crossfields charisma but I do watch his club reviews as I'm currently in fishing the market for irons.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Crossfield is doing some good stuff at the moment and I like the fact that he does a lot of his testing on the course. His vlogs are always good fun too. Finch is still doing some great stuff, and mixes the content up. Gone of Shiels big time and he seems to try and hit everything as far as he can. His tests bear no resemblance to the ordinary golfer. Teeuplo is doing producing some more realistic reviews as a handicap golfer
		
Click to expand...

Shiels us ok but i get fed up with him repeating, for emphasis, every other sentence


----------



## User20205 (Nov 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Shiels us ok but i get fed up with him repeating, for emphasis, every other sentence
		
Click to expand...

Pete finch is OK. Rick shields is OK but they are annoying when together.
I find the anti industry stance from mark crossfield, irritating and hypocritical. But he seems to know his stuff as a coach tho.

I like Andy carter & Alex Elliot who both provide a different slant


----------



## ger147 (Nov 18, 2017)

Steve Johnston is good, worth checking oit if you haven't seen him before.

And I like Mark Crossfield, knows his stuff and I particularly like his on course testing.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2017)

therod said:



			I find the anti industry stance from mark crossfield, irritating and hypocritical. But he seems to know his stuff as a coach tho.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. He doesn't like golf magazines.

I like some of his vlogs but not the ones with Rory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2017)

richart said:



			Totally agree. He doesn't like golf magazines.

I like some of his vlogs but not the ones with Rory.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like his anti-magazine stance either and his view seems very closed and seems to think they still only produce content in print form when most are all doing quality online stuff.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Crossfield is doing some good stuff at the moment and I like the fact that he does a lot of his testing on the course. His vlogs are always good fun too. Finch is still doing some great stuff, and mixes the content up. Gone of Shiels big time and he seems to try and hit everything as far as he can. His tests bear no resemblance to the ordinary golfer. Teeuplo is doing producing some more realistic reviews as a handicap golfer
		
Click to expand...

i watch his videos because heâ€™s the only one that actually hits the ball a proper distance in comparison to most elite golfers. Heâ€™s actually about 20yds shorter than he used to be. 

However, youtubers in general frustrate me. Crossfield talks a good game but knows very about club building and makes out heâ€™s the don


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			i watch his videos because heâ€™s the only one that actually hits the ball a proper distance in comparison to most elite golfers. Heâ€™s actually about 20yds shorter than he used to be. 

However, youtubers in general frustrate me. Crossfield talks a good game but knows very about club building and makes out heâ€™s the don
		
Click to expand...

He certainly hits it a more reasonable distance that many can relate too compared to the likes of Shiels and Finch who having played with them do bomb the ball miles. He can give the impression of being "better" than the other reviewers as he doesn't pander to the manufacturers. Still doesn't seem to give too many products a poor review so perhaps more careful not to bite the hand that feeds than he likes to admit


----------



## Crow (Nov 18, 2017)

Buzza does the best vlogs for me, expect when he's playing with the mardy James.

But when he's playing with Rich Woods it's brilliant. After all, it was one of their vlogs that led me down the path of enlightenment.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2017)

richart said:



			Totally agree. He doesn't like golf magazines.

I like some of his vlogs but not the ones with Rory.
		
Click to expand...

His man bun annoys me


----------



## shortgame (Nov 18, 2017)

Misread the thread title and was going to say 'yes he's a tw*t, an annoying tw*t' 

He's probably a nice guy tbf and pretty knowleagable but annoying for sure.  A bit 'Chris Evans', small doses only


----------



## pendodave (Nov 18, 2017)

I find him a bit of a curates egg tbh.

On the one hand, his daily vlogs are well edited and often have really useful info/thoughts on many aspects of the game.

On the other, the horses&#t about independence is very wearing while being paid to wear kit and obviously having some sort of arangement with callaway. There is no transparency or declarations of interest where appropriate.

He is also extremely arsey with anyone who has the temerity to raise an eyebrow towards him on social media. 

I find buzza, mamg, and carter/fletch the most comfortable online presence, they don't seem to have a 'side'.


----------



## selwood90 (Nov 18, 2017)

Personally I enjoy a lot of crossfields content. He is clear on his stance on certain things and I quite like that. He gives the magazines and forums a bashing yes, but let's be honest he proves the point on what he says. For me at least. He is without doubt elite in his field, I watch a lot of the other YouTube golfers and they seem to churn out the same old content to be honest. One person I feel is very over looked is James Goddard, puts out some great content on the Quest Golf channel. All be it not as regular as others, but i get tje feeling he does a hell of a lot more coaching than rick and pete. May be wrong by all means. Also has plenty of time for his followers on twitter. Would love to have a lesson with crossfield, but have seen some prices bounced around on other threads plus his availability. May be one day. He's like marmite at the end of the day, but like him or not you can't knock him on knowing what he's talking about, or the amount of work he puts into our sport.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2017)

Watched a few of his latest today. 

Going further downhill hill in my estimations. Constant digs at magazines and other youtubers (indirectly). 

His impartiality claims are laughable too. He advertises as much as anyone. Callaway, online golf, under armour Pom ygt. He does the same as all of the rest but claims to be hollier than though. 

He used to be great, he was making videos for the benefit of golfers, now itâ€™s not. Imo he likes the sound of his voice too much.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 19, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Watched a few of his latest today. 

Going further downhill hill in my estimations. Constant digs at magazines and other youtubers (indirectly). 

His impartiality claims are laughable too. He advertises as much as anyone. Callaway, online golf, under armour Pom ygt. He does the same as all of the rest but claims to be hollier than though. 

He used to be great, he was making videos for the benefit of golfers, now itâ€™s not. Imo he likes the sound of his voice too much.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t disagree with any of that. Iâ€™ve no issue with him paying his mortgage, itâ€™s when he has a pop at others going the same.
The stuff with Rory is painful to watch. Iâ€™m sure recently, in response to a complaint about the bullying of Rory, he actually implied that Rory should be grateful they allow him to come! Iâ€™m pretty sure YGT bankroll the lot.

Have you seen that fella that exists only to troll mark crossfield, he takes being a bell end to another level!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2017)

therod said:



			Canâ€™t disagree with any of that. Iâ€™ve no issue with him paying his mortgage, itâ€™s when he has a pop at others going the same.
The stuff with Rory is painful to watch. Iâ€™m sure recently, in response to a complaint about the bullying of Rory, he actually implied that Rory should be grateful they allow him to come! Iâ€™m pretty sure YGT bankroll the lot.

*Have you seen that fella that exists only to troll mark crossfield, he takes being a bell end to another level!!*

Click to expand...

Yeah i found him on twitter after crossfield had a strop about it in one of his vlogs. Totally agree the troll is a bell, but do smirk a little at the irony when Mark has his slig digs at others.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 19, 2017)

I really like Crossfield but some of his course videos are getting a little dull and same old .

For me his daily vlogs are fantastic.

For course Vlogs Golfholics take some beating, good editing and come across are really nice guys, I imagine a round with them to be a lot of fun. Along with Fryer.

Sadly have really gone of Shiels, feel he has really started taking himself too seriously.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 19, 2017)

NorfolkShaun said:



			for course Vlogs Golfholics take some beating, good editing and come across are really nice guys, I imagine a round with them to be a lot of fun
		
Click to expand...

Well said, I enjoy watching their stuff

Very well put together and seem like cool guys


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 19, 2017)

I like what he does especially the daily vlogs. Donâ€™t get the hate for Rory, I think that heâ€™s pretty luck to be playing golf at all those courses and quite brave to put himself out there as playing with 2/3 pros on camera would have me swinging terrible!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 19, 2017)

Who is Rory? 
Is he something to do with YGT?


----------



## User101 (Nov 19, 2017)

I thought the Rory stuff was all just a piss take between mates ?? As for Crossfield selling himself....eh ? wtf, that's why he does it, he makes a living out of it, of course he's gonna sell himself.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cabby said:



			I thought the Rory stuff was all just a piss take between mates ?? As for Crossfield selling himself....eh ? wtf, that's why he does it, he makes a living out of it, of course he's gonna sell himself.
		
Click to expand...

But then why make a massive point of giving the industry a kicking over being in the manufacturers back pockets  when he himself also is. The fella is a hypocrite.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2017)

While I enjoy the daily vlogs I have to agree that all this PGA bashing, and that of the golf media and what manufacturers are doing is hypocritical especially fully endorsing Under Armour gear and testing products for most releases (and never giving overtly negatively feedback so clearly playing to their preferences and ensuring he is sent further clubs to test). Smacks of double standards and hard to portray yourself as independent when you have clear tie ups (golfonline, my golf travel etc)


----------



## Dasit (Nov 19, 2017)

How does Mark having contracts with underarmour, YGT, golf online have anything to do with him being impartial. 


His message is quite clear, don't believe the hype, do your research, get fit and find something that works for you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2017)

Dasit said:



			How does Mark having contracts with underarmour, YGT, golf online have anything to do with him being impartial. 


His message is quite clear, don't believe the hype, do your research, get fit and find something that works for you.
		
Click to expand...

My issue with him is that he makes clear snide digs at others for having deals. Questioning their integrity, whilst doing the same. 

His product can on occasion be good, but the morale high ground he tries to take is built on quicksand.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2017)

I may be in the minority but, these days, I just find him incredibly annoying.......


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 19, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I may be in the minority but, these days, I just find him incredibly annoying.......
		
Click to expand...

Im with you on that. He's beyond annoying.


----------



## User101 (Nov 19, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I may be in the minority but, these days, I just find him incredibly annoying.......
		
Click to expand...

Don't watch him then and you'll be just fine :thup:


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 20, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I may be in the minority but, these days, I just find him incredibly annoying.......
		
Click to expand...

+1, Timmy Mallet in golf gear.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Don't watch him then and you'll be just fine :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, because I find him incredibly annoying, I don't....


----------



## User 105 (Nov 20, 2017)

Used to watch him a lot when he first started but went off his stuff after about a year. Started to get a bit samey. Started watching Sheils and Finch and a bit of meandmygolf.

Started watching him again recently, just his daily vlogs, find them quite interesting most of the time. Don't bother watching his course vlogs or equipment tests as I agree with what he says. I'll go try it myself and see.

Personally I agree with him about magazines, whatever his motives, I just find most of the content dull and repetitive and usually out of date by the time the magazine has come out. I get all the information I need online and for free.

I cancelled all my subscriptions a year ago and haven't regretted it.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 20, 2017)

He rips the shizzle out of golf magazines and people who put the world of golf to rights on forums like this. I love him :whoo:

Id much rather play a round with him than 99% of you guys.


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 20, 2017)

I donâ€™t personal see that him being paid to use Under Armour clothes or Callaway clubs that much of an issue - he never says that we as viewers or consumers should buy them. 

Heâ€™s moved from Puma to Footjoy and now Under Armour clothes, heâ€™s previously used Mizuno clubs and Titleist balls. What he is using or wearing has no influence on what I buy or use.


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 20, 2017)

I like Crossfield's vlogs, especially with Coach Lockey.  I'm comforted by the fact that, despite being very good golfers, they also find themselves in the rough.  Then again they're playing very tough courses from the tips - and I'm not!

Finch is good but (and this is mean of me) Rick Shiels whiny voice grates with me a bit.  Sorry Rick!  As I write this I'm watching Matt Fryer and Andy Carter at Bromborough Golf Club.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 20, 2017)

Not Rick's voice that annoys me, but the fact that despite doing Youtube since 2011 he still doesn't seem comfortable on camera, constantly fumbles for the right words to use and it feels like he's trying to change his personality on camera. Some of the jokes he makes, particularly around people other than Finchy are so cringe, just feel awkward watching him. The interview with Rory and Day was painful. Crossfield for all his faults is unbelievably comfortable and natural on camera and his personality remains the same no matter the guest or audience, he's also constantly innovating and coming up with new ideas to improve the course vlogs and club reviews, which is mainly reason I still enjoy watching his videos.


----------



## Capella (Nov 20, 2017)

Really not sure how I feel about Mark Crossfield. I sometimes watch a few of his course vlogs and/or review videos and kind of enjoy them for a while and then inadverendly, he will do something totally annoying and inconsiderate (like hitting his shot onto the green while people are stil putting or the like) or make fun of weaker players in a really condescending way and I go off him again. 

I watch pretty much everything that Rick and Pete, Carter, Fletch and Fryer put up. Never get tired of any of them. And recently Harry Flower made a comeback to YouTube. He was the first golf guy I ever followed and I really missed his stuff, good to see him playin again. Used to follow Buzza as well, but find him a bit boring now. Except when he plays with Rich Woods. He is absolutely funny and witty and always worth a watch.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 20, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			especially with Coach Lockey
		
Click to expand...

Now he is a likeable guy


----------



## Twire (Nov 20, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			I like Crossfield's vlogs, especially with Coach Lockey.
		
Click to expand...




shortgame said:



			Now he is a likeable guy
		
Click to expand...


Matt is a very likeable fella, I just feel he's turning into Crossfields stooge.


----------



## Dasit (Nov 20, 2017)

Twire said:



			Matt is a very likeable fella, I just feel he's turning into Crossfields stooge.
		
Click to expand...



He always has been.


From what I can see Coach has been given a great opportunity in life through Crossfield. Gets to travel the world, loads of exposure for his teaching and video production.

Not to say coach would not been successful without Mark.... but how many random PGA pros across the country are there and how many get to do what Coach has over the last few years.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 20, 2017)

I watch most of them, for varying reasons. 
Crossfields for his daily vlogs and opinions, I think he's quite insightful and certainly asks questions that the others don't.  He genuinely seems to want to change the industry and make it more inclusive, but I agree it doesn't always come across the right way. 
Finch/Shiels/carter/fryer I watch for there course vlogs and on course rivalry. I think out of them carter is the better player. 
But just watched Harry flowers recent come back and he seems ridiculously talented. Will be watching his progress keenly over the next few month as I think he wants to aim for the tour.


----------



## Salty J (Nov 20, 2017)

Being new to golf I really like his stuff. Prefer the "mid handicapper" stuff that chap does with Rick Shields. Always a bit wary of taking too much notice of reviews by somebody who's skill is on a different planet to mine.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 20, 2017)

TBH, I've seen good bits from all of them, and some stuff I've just moved on from. No sense in getting all bent out of shape over someone's opinion on golf gear. Seem to remember Rick Shiels has been playing with a Nike driver... for whatever reason, I just don't like Nike gear. Won't stop me watching Shiels just because he's got a Nike driver in the bag.

Some of the banter gets a little wearing sometimes but, equally, some will love it... its all just personal choice at the end of the day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dasit said:



			He always has been.


From what I can see Coach has been given a great opportunity in life through Crossfield. Gets to travel the world, loads of exposure for his teaching and video production.

Not to say coach would not been successful without Mark.... but how many random PGA pros across the country are there and how many get to do what Coach has over the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was out in Portugal working prior to coming on board with Crossfield, so had it pretty nice anyways. 

I think a lot lot of people like their chemistry, so it could be argued that without coach, Crossfield wouldnâ€™t be so popular.


----------



## Twire (Nov 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



*I think he was out in Portugal working prior to coming on board with Crossfield, so had it pretty nice anyways.* 

I think a lot lot of people like their chemistry, so it could be argued that without coach, Crossfield wouldnâ€™t be so popular.
		
Click to expand...


No, he was assistant pro at East Devon.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 20, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			He rips the shizzle out of golf magazines and people who put the world of golf to rights on forums like this. I love him :whoo:

Id much rather play a round with him than 99% of you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s your opinion on golfing YouTubers in general tigger? 
Are they not just cashing in on the fact youâ€™ve made Golf over the last 20 years?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			He rips the shizzle out of golf magazines and people who put the world of golf to rights on forums like this. I love him :whoo:

Id much rather play a round with him than 99% of you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry 99% on here would rather give up than play with you so we're all happy


----------



## User20205 (Nov 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't worry 99% on here would rather give up than play with you so we're all happy
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, Iâ€™d love to play with Tiger. You maybe a YouTube sensation but he invented Golf !!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2017)

therod said:



			Speak for yourself, Iâ€™d love to play with Tiger. You maybe a YouTube sensation but he invented Golf !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Going to break this to gently, but like Santa, he's not real. That's not the proper Tiger Woods posting on here. However, I accept your point and a game with the genuine article would be amazing and as golfers we have a lot to thank him for


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to break this to gently, but like Santa, he's not real. That's not the proper Tiger Woods posting on here. However, I accept your point and a game with the genuine article would be amazing and as golfers we have a lot to thank him for
		
Click to expand...

I have seen some rubbish posted on this forum, but Santa not being real takes the biscuit.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to break this to gently, but like Santa, he's not real. That's not the proper Tiger Woods posting on here. However, I accept your point and a game with the genuine article would be amazing and as golfers we have a lot to thank him for
		
Click to expand...

Edit.... (too easy!!) 

He is the real tiger woods, the tooth fairy told me!!


----------



## User101 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just watched his latest vlog, I find him very entertaining.


----------



## Dasit (Nov 20, 2017)

If you haven't watch his new Perfect Drive series, episode 2 is very good


Great production, interesting topic and guest coach.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Just watched his latest vlog, I find him very entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

havent watched the latest yet however I will be catching up tomorrow

I havent bothered watching Shiels and finch for months except if a subject matter appeals to me

I watch all of Marks daily vlogs... I find him interesting


----------



## User101 (Nov 20, 2017)

That perfect drive vid was fascinating although no sure I'd want to be taking to much of those thoughts to the first tee come the weekend.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cabby said:



			That perfect drive vid was fascinating although no sure I'd want to be taking to much of those thoughts to the first tee come the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

was a good video well made for sure... enjoyed the convo between Mark and Lee from the shire.. just interesting to see them bouncing ideas (in a serious way at times) shows he has a range of styles

about to watch a Me and my Golf video.. find them very instructive based now days they seem to stop the messing about ones which makes me watch them even more because their instruction is good

latest sheils one just seems a look at new shiny video which not overly interested in anymore considering he doesnt do as much mid handicapper testing anymore.. might aswell get a robot testing them the swing will be as consistent 

Finch is a funny one.. I find him hilarious when he being himself but when he doing a tech tuesday or whatever I find him very wooden and not as relaxed as Crossfield is

maybe thats why I enjoy his videos the most.. he just seems at ease all the time


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 21, 2017)

Crossfield is at ease and natural because he is being himself and not putting on some front.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 21, 2017)

therod said:



			Whatâ€™s your opinion on golfing YouTubers in general tigger? 
Are they not just cashing in on the fact youâ€™ve made Golf over the last 20 years?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't everyone?


----------



## User101 (Nov 21, 2017)

He's having another go at the mags again but again, very interesting take on things, he makes you think more unlike the others.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cabby said:



			He's having another go at the mags again but again, very interesting take on things, he makes you think more unlike the others.
		
Click to expand...

The mags are one big advert

I cancelled my subscription as I found I could read them in about an hour and they were getting samey 

The letters were rubbish aswell they never replied to them when someone writes into a mag would be good to see what someone thinks of it rather than just the write in rubbish that isnâ€™t fact 

Had itâ€™s place but worlds moved on imo


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cabby said:



			He's having another go at the mags again but again, very interesting take on things, he makes you think more unlike the others.
		
Click to expand...


I played behind him a couple of years ago around my club (  he was up at the scottish open and a guest of Mizuno) he was total sheer hite, went in every bunker and couldn't get out, made a right mess of some of them, lost a shed load of Balls off the tee( free mizuno ones i might add) my mate Dave and i found most of them as we were waiting so long for them to play. got though them on the 9th. they were talking about driving the 9th green as it was down wind. The two Mizuno guys got close.... but he was closer to the 7th green than he was the 9th:rofl:


----------



## User101 (Nov 21, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I played behind him a couple of years ago around my club (  he was up at the scottish open and a guest of Mizuno) he was total sheer hite, went in every bunker and couldn't get out, made a right mess of some of them, lost a shed load of Balls off the tee( free mizuno ones i might add) my mate Dave and i found most of them as we were waiting so long for them to play. got though them on the 9th. they were talking about driving the 9th green as it was down wind. The two Mizuno guys got close.... but he was closer to the 7th green than he was the 9th:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like me the other week &#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2017)

Halloween was a prime example of why I enjoy his stuff.. he sent a tweet out along the lines of "I wont be doing a Halloween special on my channel as Halloween has nothing to do with golf" which is so true.. and it was painful to watch the other channels do a cheesy Halloween rubbish special


----------



## OneEyeRon (Nov 21, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			and it was painful to watch the other channels do a cheesy Halloween rubbish special
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly the video you are referring to and painful is being kind!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 21, 2017)

Just watched his perfect drive video.

One of the best swing videos I have seen in ages. Some fantastic thoughts and information there.

This for me is where i think Mark has the edge, his new content is nearly always leads the way in originality.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 21, 2017)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Just watched his perfect drive video.

One of the best swing videos I have seen in ages. Some fantastic thoughts and information there.

This for me is where i think Mark has the edge, his new content is nearly always leads the way in originality.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s no denying that. I just donâ€™t know why he has to denigrate other peoples work. Magazines, sky, rick shields. It makes him come across as a sad little man. 
The one I watched recently, forget the title, was pretty good, I enjoy the testing at dawlish, but even then he was going on about imitators. Thereâ€™s room for all.....even homer!!


----------



## hovis (Nov 21, 2017)

i think he's  popularity has gone to his head and his recent videos are hard to watch.  

and what's going on with clips starting with him at home making tea with his kids.?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2017)

hovis said:



			i think he skipped popularity has gone to his head and his recent videos are hard to watch.  

and what's going on with clips starting with him at home making tea with his kids.?
		
Click to expand...

Personally thatâ€™s the best bit for me.. makes him relatable and likeable.. rather than the others who seem like their always avoiding their familyâ€™s lol least mark you see him interacting with them and getting them involved


----------



## OneEyeRon (Nov 21, 2017)

hovis said:



			and what's going on with clips starting with him at home making tea with his kids.?
		
Click to expand...

Popularity definitely gone to his head. Can't work out if it's worse than finch revealing his new car....


----------



## User101 (Nov 21, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Personally thatâ€™s the best bit for me.. makes him relatable and likeable.. rather than the others who seem like their always avoiding their familyâ€™s lol least mark you see him interacting with them and getting them involved
		
Click to expand...

I agree, makes him just seem like the rest of us, ordinary Joes, I like it.


----------



## jpxpro (Nov 21, 2017)

dont think he's been as good since he done deals with companies for advertising, puma bunker etc


----------



## hovis (Nov 21, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Personally thatâ€™s the best bit for me.. makes him relatable and likeable.. rather than the others who seem like their always avoiding their familyâ€™s lol least mark you see him interacting with them and getting them involved
		
Click to expand...

why do i want to see him interacting with his family?  I'd watch 2.4 children if i was looking for that.


his videos aren't very predictable, especially the gear reviews and always says the same stuff


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2017)

hovis said:



			why do i want to see him interacting with his family?  I'd watch 2.4 children if i was looking for that.


his videos aren't very predictable, especially the gear reviews and always says the same stuff
		
Click to expand...

He uses things around the house to come up with great drills to help the average golfer 

He is relatable and it makes him appeal to the average joe like myself .. see him doing his drills at home and playing golf with his kids.. makes him likeable to me


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2017)

hovis said:



			i think he's  popularity has gone to his head and his recent videos are hard to watch.  

*and what's going on with clips starting with him at home making tea with his kids.*?
		
Click to expand...


I think he's been very clever there. I mean, relistically what does it add to the content? Nowt.

If it was with the family, playing golf. I could get in board with that, his daughter plays by all accounts, maybe he could do a little more about getting kids involved.

As it currently stands, its just clever marketing as some see to think us seeing him have a family makes him more normal than those that don't show it. TBF, there are you tube accounts with millions of followers and all they do is go about there "normal days" living a lifestyle of handouts through sponsors.


----------



## Grieve14 (Nov 22, 2017)

I used to watch Crossfield, Finch, Rick Shiels, Fletch and me and my golf every night - I only watch crossfield now. I find the rest of them incredibly repetitive, boring and have no banter. 

People are saying Crossfields reviews/testing he says the same things - surely the same can be said for rick?! At least crossfield switches it up and gets on the course testing the clubs, gives an honest opinion and makes it interesting to watch. Rick makes it so dull to watch.. "ok 3 more" as he smashes it into a net.

Even the course vlogs with rick and finch have taken a turn for the worse, they try to have banter and make it fun but it really doesnt work - I find myself wanting to watch them as general TV is crap, but in all honesty Id rather watch hollyoaks with the Mrs now... Crossfiled and lockey clearly have a great time doing what they do and it comes across that way, their chemistry is the best on youtube with all of the golf pro's and they actually have decent banter. I like the inclusion of Rory, Sophie and Dan too as it gives a bit of variance in talent and ability.


----------



## hombre_paulo (Nov 22, 2017)

What happened to Gorilla James, Pritchard and co. Was always comedy seeing gorilla lash it 40 yards left/right


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grieve14 said:



			I used to watch Crossfield, Finch, Rick Shiels, Fletch and me and my golf every night - I only watch crossfield now. I find the rest of them incredibly repetitive, boring and have no banter. 

People are saying Crossfields reviews/testing he says the same things - surely the same can be said for rick?! At least crossfield switches it up and gets on the course testing the clubs, gives an honest opinion and makes it interesting to watch. Rick makes it so dull to watch.. "ok 3 more" as he smashes it into a net.

Even the course vlogs with rick and finch have taken a turn for the worse, they try to have banter and make it fun but it really doesnt work - I find myself wanting to watch them as general TV is crap, but in all honesty Id rather watch hollyoaks with the Mrs now... Crossfiled and lockey clearly have a great time doing what they do and it comes across that way, their chemistry is the best on youtube with all of the golf pro's and they actually have decent banter. I like the inclusion of Rory, Sophie and Dan too as it gives a bit of variance in talent and ability.
		
Click to expand...

this is how I find it.. I feel like Rick and Pete spent ages building their channel but now because its a success they dont need to put as much effort in now which I think the quality has nose dived

me and my golf similar but because they don't review clubs and seem to be purely teaching you know what your going to get 

Mark though does all of the videos but his daily Vloggs seem to cover most things.. ill be watching them for no other reason than to catch up and suddenly a tip that helps me will appear


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2017)

just seen a facebook post from his home and he has a Gretsch... so he can't be all bad.

looked like the Billy Duffy signature model White Falcon, not my personal choice but he's definitely gone up in my estimation.


----------



## Slab (Nov 22, 2017)

Why does he wear a golf cap indoors!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2017)

Slab said:



			Why does he wear a golf cap indoors!
		
Click to expand...

suits him.. if I was on cam all time id wear a cap lol cover the bald


----------



## Capella (Nov 22, 2017)

hombre_paulo said:



			What happened to Gorilla James, Pritchard and co. Was always comedy seeing gorilla lash it 40 yards left/right
		
Click to expand...

The Gorilla pretty much left golf and went all gym (so did Harry Flower, but he at least did some urban golf stuff in the mean time as well). Now James has just posted a YouTube vid where he is hitting balls on the range. First time I've seen him with a golf club in hand in years. Maybe Harry's return to golf inspired him. It surely would be nice to see the two of them out together again. Harry Flower and Gorilla James were pretty much where my YouTube golf journey started.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 22, 2017)

Gorilla was posting about the start of the Long Drive season coming soon on Twitter the other day - so a comeback to Long Drive could be on the horizon.


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2017)

I didn't realise that Mark Crossfield employs Coach Lockey. No wonder he laughs at his jokes.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 22, 2017)

richart said:



			I didn't realise that Mark Crossfield employs Coach Lockey. No wonder he laughs at his jokes.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say when i heard this i was quite shocked.

One thing that always makes we laugh if when youtubers say about the free content they offer, clearly none of them do it for free and there is decent living to earn with a fair amount of free kit.

I would add i see no reason they should do it for free, nearly everyone needs to earn a crust.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2017)

richart said:



			I didn't realise that Mark Crossfield employs Coach Lockey. No wonder he laughs at his jokes.
		
Click to expand...

Very surprised when I Heard this yesterday. Crossfield must be making a decent penny to afford to pay Lockey unless he's paying minimum wage.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very surprised when I Heard this yesterday. Crossfield must be making a decent penny to afford to pay Lockey unless he's paying minimum wage.
		
Click to expand...

If he does employ Lockey heâ€™s not just paying him to play golf with & laugh at his Hilarious banter. 
Iâ€™m guessing Lockey gives lessons.


----------



## Troymcclure (Nov 22, 2017)

hombre_paulo said:



			What happened to Gorilla James, Pritchard and co. Was always comedy seeing gorilla lash it 40 yards left/right
		
Click to expand...


Think Pritchard appears on Buzza's channel these days


----------



## Troymcclure (Nov 22, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			If he does employ Lockey heâ€™s not just paying him to play golf with & laugh at his Hilarious banter. 
Iâ€™m guessing Lockey gives lessons.
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression Lockey does a lot of the editing of the content


----------



## Dasit (Nov 22, 2017)

Makes about Â£50k a year just from youtube adverts, from looking at https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/4golfonline


Then he has sponsors. Underarmor, YGT. Maybe callaway for those ballsm maybe mercedes for his driving series.



But youtube is merely a platform to get his name out there, he can charge loads of coaching and is in very high demand.

He gets paid to do coaching seminars


he gets paid to do golf trips, by european tour/seniors tour etc





Makes sense for him to employ coach, I already knew coach did a lot of filming and editing.

Relationship helps coach a lot too, he is an in demand teacher because of crossfield.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 22, 2017)

Crossfield has the best content at the moment i think.  Daily Vlogs are great and course vlogs are fun.   Getting bored of Rick & Pete, feel they are more interested in views/subscriber no's than quality content these days. They had great idea with Quest for the Open but never followed through with any decent prep and ultimately were miles off qualifying.  Think Pete could be decent player too.


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 22, 2017)

Would love a lesson off him, great content miles ahead of the rest.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2017)

davidg2010uk said:



			Crossfield has the best content at the moment i think.  Daily Vlogs are great and course vlogs are fun.   Getting bored of Rick & Pete, feel they are more interested in views/subscriber no's than quality content these days. They had great idea with Quest for the Open but never followed through with any decent prep and ultimately were miles off qualifying.  Think Pete could be decent player too.
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t seen a video from rick or Pete for about 6 months that Iâ€™ve thought was decent content .. itâ€™s a shame they had all the potential 

Marks built his brand but is now maintaining it


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 22, 2017)

Much the same as what others have said, but I really like the content he puts out. Very interesting daily vlogs, great course vlogs and some interesting guests too. The Molinari vlog a couple of weeks was great. Really interesting to see tour proâ€™s cut loose and show a different side to themselves.


----------



## Troymcclure (Nov 22, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Really interesting to see tour proâ€™s cut loose and show a different side to themselves.
		
Click to expand...

One I often re-watch is the 3 parter with Nicolas Colsaerts. Funny guy.


----------



## Digger (Nov 23, 2017)

I like Crossfields content, and approach to coaching. Daily vlogs are light entertainment and the course vlogs are fun to watch, although he does tend to enter silly, giggly show off mode sometimes, especially in front of guests. A bit embarrassing sometimes.
Peter Finch could be good if he applied himself a bit more. Rick Shiels lacks any sort of TV charisma for me, and only seems interested in how far he can hit it. I fear they've both missed the boat and Crossfield has the drop on them, always one step ahead with ideas.
Quite like the 'Me and My Golf' lads, but not as fun to watch and a bit wooden in their approach to the golf swing.


----------



## xreyuk (Nov 26, 2017)

I liked his recent video on the whole 'modern ball' debate. He is correct in saying that all of these courses are being set up firm and fast, it's no surprise that balls are going further because they're rolling out a ridiculous amount when they hit the ground.

I enjoy the course vlogs, but tend to watch the daily vlogs less, unless they're a topic I'm interested in.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			I liked his recent video on the whole 'modern ball' debate. He is correct in saying that all of these courses are being set up firm and fast, it's no surprise that balls are going further because they're rolling out a ridiculous amount when they hit the ground.

I enjoy the course vlogs, but tend to watch the daily vlogs less, unless they're a topic I'm interested in.
		
Click to expand...

And when someone disagrees or doesn't understand where he's coming from, instead of explaining or debating, he simply ridicules and mocks them....


----------



## User101 (Nov 26, 2017)

What puzzles me is how Coach is a pro and how Rory plays off of 7, they must have bought those numbers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2017)

Cabby said:



			What puzzles me is how Coach is a pro and how Rory plays off of 7, they must have bought those numbers.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think coach is that bad. I think he plays to the camera a little, he always takes the hero shot on (makes for more interesting viewing). Plus generally his chipping and pitching would save him some shots against many of us.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 26, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think coach is that bad. I think he plays to the camera a little, he always takes the hero shot on (makes for more interesting viewing). Plus generally his chipping and pitching would save him some shots against many of us.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea which ones they are, but there are a few Vlogs where Coach plays quite conservatively and wins easily. But as you say kind of boring viewing.


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 26, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think coach is that bad. I think he plays to the camera a little, he always takes the hero shot on (makes for more interesting viewing). Plus generally his chipping and pitching would save him some shots against many of us.
		
Click to expand...

Hes an excellent chipper and putter. His driving is his only real downside I cansee and he often prefers the long irons instead. Heâ€™s a nice personality that balances out Marks overt boyishness.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 26, 2017)

Imurg said:



			And when someone disagrees or doesn't understand where he's coming from, instead of explaining or debating, he simply ridicules and mocks them....
		
Click to expand...

This.  Caught some of the recent ball 'debate' on Twitter and he came across as a right dick


----------



## User101 (Nov 26, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think coach is that bad. I think he plays to the camera a little, he always takes the hero shot on (makes for more interesting viewing). Plus generally his chipping and pitching would save him some shots against many of us.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, you can see when he's in the fairway (not often) he can strike is very well but compared to Mark, he's a tad wild off the tee, Rory playing off 7 however, jeezo he is everywhere.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 26, 2017)

Rory plays off 7 because he has the speed of a Pro (was fitted by TM for x-stiff irons for example) and when his timing is on point and he keeps it on the planet he can eat courses up. Doesn't play to it regularly, but you're not meant to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory plays off 7 because he has the speed of a Pro (was fitted by TM for x-stiff irons for example) and when his timing is on point and he keeps it on the planet he can eat courses up. Doesn't play to it regularly, but you're not meant to.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen him explain it a few times aswell. His course is easier than others so round there he plays to 7 more often than on away days


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory plays off 7 because he has the speed of a Pro (was fitted by TM for x-stiff irons for example) and when his timing is on point and he keeps it on the planet he can eat courses up. Doesn't play to it regularly, but you're not meant to.
		
Click to expand...

Didnt he explain it all recently. His speed is irrelevant. Havenâ€™t seen him eat any course up yet tbh. 

He simply won a cub championship dropping from to 7 and doesnâ€™t really play qualifiers, so wonâ€™t get any 0.1â€™s back. 

He seems a decent guy, but I reckon most regular club players of 8-11 would beat him 90% of the time as theyâ€™d have true handicaps.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 26, 2017)

You've also got to factor in that he's first of all playing on camera, which, even after doing it as often as he does can't be easy, especially with Crossfield ribbing him. Then, they're playing Championship courses off the furthest back tees possible. There's no way he's going to play to 7 every time. He's done it though, he's had some good rounds on camera.


----------



## BarryScott (Nov 26, 2017)

Crossfield seems the marginally best of a mediocre bunch. 

The fact journeymen range pros can become YouTube superstars says is all.

He's opinionated, a bit thin skinned but creative insightful and inventive.

Shiels is like an adhd kid, Finch is so so safe and I can't take me and my golf and their matching outfits seriously. 

Fried Eggs Golf is, of course, the best


----------



## xreyuk (Nov 27, 2017)

BarryScott said:



			Crossfield seems the marginally best of a mediocre bunch. 

The fact journeymen range pros can become YouTube superstars says is all.

He's opinionated, a bit thin skinned but creative insightful and inventive.

Shiels is like an adhd kid, Finch is so so safe and I can't take me and my golf and their matching outfits seriously. 

Fried Eggs Golf is, of course, the best
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what Fried Eggs golf, but you're right about Finch and Shiels. Finch is all nicey nicey, and when he bent the club on camera he was going on apologising about losing his temper. I'd rather see that, I know he's human if he's annoyed when he's playing bad, not when he's like 'oh I'm having a bad day but I'm out with friends'

Shiels just gets a bit annoying, especially on his club reviews I just stopped watching them. They put out some alright content now and then.

Need to look at this Fried Eggs Golf fella, everyone says he's good.


----------

